# Any one in the quad cities finding any ?



## Tool fan

Getting upset been going out every day south north east west nothing


----------



## Tool fan

This is what I'm


----------



## Tool fan

Seeing


----------



## Tool fan

Help please


----------



## sharky597

Tool fan said:


> Help please


I'm straight east of you, just south of 80, in LaSalle County. I've been working 12s but finally have time off next week so I'll start scouting my spots. All the guys I know haven't found any up here yet but your pics of the mayapples popping is a good sign as well as the pheasant's back shroom. With the reports downstate it looks like we'll be seeing at least greys within a week or week and a half.


----------



## 25lieb

They are close. There have been finds in Carroll and ogle counties this week. Seems like we're getting enough moisture, just need a little more heat.


----------



## Tool fan

Thanks for the help was starting to think it was just me


----------



## RIley

Im in the qc,hit a few spots seems wet enough. Seems like we just need more warm weather the mayapples are popping up but they aren't as thick as they are when the morels usually pop. not a lot of coverage from the canopy either. temps are staying where they need to they should be popping up in minute. i havent seen a lot of fungi besides moss.


----------



## Tool fan

RIley said:


> Im in the qc,hit a few spots seems wet enough. Seems like we just need more warm weather the mayapples are popping up but they aren't as thick as they are when the morels usually pop. not a lot of coverage from the canopy either. temps are staying where they need to they should be popping up in minute. i havent seen a lot of fungi besides moss.


Cool what area do you hunt in without being to specific I now how people are about there spots


----------



## carving

I just found a bunch of morel mushroom walking sticks on ebay for $30  THEY ROCK!


----------



## shroom god

Tool fan said:


> Getting upset been going out every day south north east west nothing


Admire your desire, but patience is a virtue. Conserve your energy for about 72 hours. To quote Pearl Buck in _The Good Earth_, "The oxen moves slowly but the earth is patient." 

We are on the very edge. Scott and Clinton Co. area will have a decent start by next midweek. If you can't wait, head to Muscatine or Louisa areas hit by 2014-15 windstorms. 

Hit it hard, and GL tool.


----------



## Tool fan

shroom god said:


> Admire your desire, but patience is a virtue. Conserve your energy for about 72 hours. To quote Pearl Buck in _The Good Earth_, "The oxen moves slowly but the earth is patient."
> 
> We are on the very edge. Scott and Clinton Co. area will have a decent start by next midweek. If you can't wait, head to Muscatine or Louisa areas hit by 2014-15 windstorms.
> 
> Hit it hard, and GL tool.


Thanks bud good luck to you to


----------



## Curiousmush90

Been to rock island county a few different spots, have not found any. Also looked around henry county a little bit didn't find anything there either. I don't know if it's my bad luck or not enough heat.


----------



## Tool fan

Curiousmush90 said:


> Been to rock island county a few different spots, have not found any. Also looked around henry county a little bit didn't find anything there either. I don't know if it's my bad luck or not enough heat.


Went to Sauk valley trail to day walked a few but still nothing


----------



## Curiousmush90

Tool fan said:


> Went to Sauk valley trail to day walked a few but still nothing


----------



## Curiousmush90

I'll keep posting when I go out,what area and if I find anything, still nothing, I found some dung cups and some pheasant back, that's all.


----------



## Tool fan

Same 


Curiousmush90 said:


> I'll keep posting when I go out,what area and if I find anything, still nothing, I found some dung cups and some pheasant back, that's all.


going out rn


----------



## Brody Peterson

My brother-in-law headed southwest to Carthage, IL yesterday and found few pounds. After the nice warm weather today and tomorrow I'd say they should be poppin up like crazy!


----------



## Tool fan

Found in Scott co. Today only one tho


----------



## Curiousmush90

Wow nice still, near or under any certain trees or completely random one? Checked blackhawk state park but only had time to check about 5 acres of it, nothing.


----------



## Tool fan




----------



## Curiousmush90

What kind of tree is that? I have a hard time with tree identification.


----------



## goshawk75

Osage Orange, Hedge or if you are in the south Bodarq.


----------



## Tool fan

Curiousmush90 said:


> What kind of tree is that? I have a hard time with tree identification.


I don't know trees ether but last year found a bunch of greys around these and the one yellow


----------



## Curiousmush90

Spent 3 hours in dense woods in henry county, 2 hours in saw some pheasant back and some ink caps, next to an uprooted tree, looked over, there was a morel!!Found 3 more in that area. Then found a few other spots, next to elms I believe. Only 11 total but amazing for a first morel catch!


----------



## Tool fan

Curiousmush90 said:


> Spent 3 hours in dense woods in henry county, 2 hours in saw some pheasant back and some ink caps, next to an uprooted tree, looked over, there was a morel!!Found 3 more in that area. Then found a few other spots, next to elms I believe. Only 11 total but amazing for a first morel catch!


Awesome


----------



## Tool fan

Smallest ever


----------



## Tool fan

But I found a few more


----------



## shroom god

Tool fan said:


> View attachment 546
> Found in Scott co. Today only one tho


Only one, but you're on the board!


----------



## Curiousmush90

Running out of places to mushroom hunt,the land is either private or is bombarded by people, no luck asking for land owners permission, one person started telling me that I wasn't even allowed to drive on their road and they were going to call the sheriff.


----------



## Tool fan

Curiousmush90 said:


> Running out of places to mushroom hunt,the land is either private or is bombarded by people, no luck asking for land owners permission, one person started telling me that I wasn't even allowed to drive on their road and they were going to call the sheriff.


There not all like that


----------



## Tool fan

I've been going everyday and seeing more and more people out there keep trying you will find your niche good luck


----------



## Curiousmush90

Does anyone know how far into the morel season we are in rock island and henry county IL. Found 50 morels, 4 days ago in henry county, mostly yellows, a few greys. Then only 2 morels, 3 days ago in henry coutny both yellows. And none today in henry county. Havnt found any in rock island county.


----------



## Tool fan

Curiousmush90 said:


> Does anyone know how far into the morel season we are in rock island and henry county IL. Found 50 morels, 4 days ago in henry county, mostly yellows, a few greys. Then only 2 morels, 3 days ago in henry coutny both yellows. And none today in henry county. Havnt found any in rock island county.


Not Shute but I went last to days and they are dyeing


----------



## Tool fan




----------



## Tool fan

I'm new at this myself but not finding any in low lands or any where else except outer edges


----------



## Curiousmush90

Seems like a slow season this year


----------



## Tool fan

Curiousmush90 said:


> Seems like a slow season this year


I don't know if you fb but there are a lot of people on qc morel hunters are finding a lot


----------



## Curiousmush90

No facebook, looked at 4 different locations all around the qc today didn't see anything, I might wait a few days to go huntin again.


----------



## Tool fan

Curiousmush90 said:


> No facebook, looked at 4 different locations all around the qc today didn't see anything, I might wait a few days to go huntin again.


Ya this rain will help I hope


----------

